# Indicazioni per l'apertura dei topic



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Benvenuti nella nuova sezione. Si raccomanda di seguire, per l'apertura dei topic, le indicazioni riportate qui:

http://www.milanworld.net/prossima-apertura-della-sezione-hall-fame-vt4547.html


----------

